# What reef salt do you use?



## Jesurex

For an existing reef ecosystem?

I started with Instant Ocean Reef Crystals
I bought a bag of Kent Marine Reef Salt (now looking at its reviews)
and now looking at reviews for Tropic Marine Pro Reef Salt


Please let me know what you use, thanks


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Tropic Marin is a great premium salt. Dissolves clear and is accurate to its chemical analysis. You can't go wrong with this salt.

One piece of advice. I would advise wearing gloves when handling as I does sting the hands when in contact with skin.


----------



## Chaoticblissx

H2Ocean Pro+ has been great for all my tanks. A bit more $ than others but imo its worth it


----------



## thmh

Instant ocean reef crystal! Awesome and Affordable. 

~Tony


----------



## aquatic_expressions

I have used the following salts:

Tropic Marin
Tropic Marin Pro Reef
Red Sea Pro Coral Salt
Instant Ocean
AquaVitro Salinity
Kordon Sea Salt Mix
Reef Salt

and others...

My favourite is Tropic Marin Pro Reef & AquaVitro Salinity...

Currently using AquaVitro Salinity and have had the best result using this specific salt mix. Also each bucket has a specific batch guarantee! You must wear gloves and ensure no water or moisture gets in the bucket... really heats up lol


----------



## rburns24

Red Sea standard salt mix because of the lower alkalinity.


----------



## fesso clown

I was using H2Ocean Pro+ but switched to Reef Chrystals 6 months ago. Very happy.


----------



## PACMAN

IO Reef Crystals for me!


----------



## altcharacter

I had used kent but wasn't very happy with it due to quite a few reasons. I am now using Reef Crystals and I can honestly tell you I am so much happier with this!!!


----------



## sig

altcharacter said:


> I had used kent but wasn't very happy with it due to quite a few reasons. I am now using Reef Crystals and I can honestly tell you I am so much happier with this!!!


good one. the best for the price and value

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5

dat heisenberg reef crystals


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

Reef crystals is best bang for money, Deltec has a decent following as well.
Seachem i tried 2 different buckets, both times cloudy and sediment at bottom, wouldnt use it for free.


----------



## Jesurex

WOW amazing feed back

reef crystals sounds like it has the lead at least for me

thank you!!


----------



## altcharacter

Reef crystals is great for what it is and it's a great price to boot. Most of our sponsors here on GTAA carry it also.

Don't go to BA's to buy it, instead try to support one of your local LFS or fraggers!!


----------



## Chromey

H20 For me when I Do it again.
I was able too save what was left of my tank after IO destroyed it.

After almost 4 Years of using IO, I bought 2 boxes that ended my tank.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com

I havent used Reef Craystals for years. Does it still mix @ a very high alk? 

We prefer to keep our alk in the 7.5dkh range so we usually stay away from all salts that mix up higher than 9dkh.

Currently using Tropic Marin Pro Reef but will be trying AquaVitro Salinity next. I keep hearing good things about it.


----------



## vaporize

CanadaCorals.com said:


> I havent used Reef Craystals for years. Does it still mix @ a very high alk?
> 
> We prefer to keep our alk in the 7.5dkh range so we usually stay away from all salts that mix up higher than 9dkh.
> 
> Currently using Tropic Marin Pro Reef but will be trying AquaVitro Salinity next. I keep hearing good things about it.


You sure you are not mixing up with Instant Ocean? that one has 11 dkh, RC is about 9 dkh.

tropic margin pro or tropic marin has my vote but both tend to be much more expensive

Tried Seamchem reef (not aqua vitro), Sera, Redsea Square bucket, Coral Life.

On a second note, I always noticed alot of white powder left after I mix Reef Crystals with RODI left on the bucket/barrel wall - any idea how to resolve it?


----------



## CanadaCorals.com

vaporize said:


> You sure you are not mixing up with Instant Ocean? that one has 11 dkh, RC is about 9 dkh.
> 
> tropic margin pro or tropic marin has my vote but both tend to be much more expensive
> 
> Tried Seamchem reef (not aqua vitro), Sera, Redsea Square bucket, Coral Life.
> 
> On a second note, I always noticed alot of white powder left after I mix Reef Crystals with RODI left on the bucket/barrel wall - any idea how to resolve it?


Many years ago (2005-2006) I tried using Reef Crystals and it would mix up @ 12dkh so ever since I haven't touched it.

I am glad to hear its mixing lower.


----------



## rburns24

I also like a salt with a lower dkh. Currently using Red Sea standard salt. What is Tropic Marine Pro's alkalinity level and do they have consistent levels?


----------



## explor3r

I started with Reef Crystal and changed to Tropic Marin pro but now I'm back to RC again, I love the price!!


----------



## Flexin5

how much and where do you guys find the reef crystals for the cheapest?


----------



## Chromey

Flavio sells it pretty Cheap. Hes also willing too do Group buys if you get enough guys.


----------



## wildexpressions

I agree with the majority here.

Reef Crystals is the cheapest decent quality salt on the market IMO.

Aquavitro is a fair price for an excellent quality salt - this stuff gets hotter faster when mixed with water than any other brand of salt I've ever experienced. It will burn the heck out of you as well as suck the moisture right out of your skin if you mix it by hand.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com

wildexpressions said:


> Aquavitro is a fair price for an excellent quality salt - this stuff gets hotter faster when mixed with water than any other brand of salt I've ever experienced. It will burn the heck out of you as well as suck the moisture right out of your skin if you mix it by hand.


Any idea what causes that chemical reaction?


----------



## wildexpressions

CanadaCorals.com said:


> Any idea what causes that chemical reaction?


all of the ocean salt mixes have an exothermic reaction when mixed with water and if that water contains any chlorine it will be stronger.

In the case of Aquavitro I'd expect it is stronger because it a finer powder than most salts resulting in more surface area allowing for a stronger faster reaction. The water does not get too hot although it will get pretty warm the way I mix it. If you use your hand to stir it though and push into the salt at the bottom of the mixing vessel it can be extremely hot ... as in swearing at it hot.

I may experience it stronger than most because I tend to mix very thick heavy brine solutions and store it. I'll commonly mix 1/4 bucket of salt to 4 gals of water in a 5 gal pail. I just find it more convenient for service calls as well as around the shop.


----------



## wtac

+1

The heat generated is from hydration of the salts. An excellent example of exothermic (heat releasing) hydration is CaCl and water. If you use any solid form of CaCl additives, ie Kent Turbo Calcium (anhydrous CaCl; no water in the solid matrix), BRS CaCl (CaCl*8H2O), etc., put a teaspoon of it in a shot glass of water and check the temp...it gets hot! Same can be done with AlOx (aluminum oxide) PO4 removing media but the AlOx does not dissolve into solution.

I'm pretty sure that AquaVitro uses anhydrous CaCl and MgCl (also very exothermic hydration) in their recipe. From using anhydrous MgCl in my lab-rat days, it does have the same smell when mixed w/water 

Both CaCl and MgCl are hygroscopic...it will take moisture from it's environment...hence have a drying effect on the skin when you handle it...typical hand moisture...drying...wet hands...warm to hot depending on your sensitivity


----------



## TankCla

I am using Tropic Marine, but right now I am looking at RS Coral Pro.

On the website they are saying: "Mix vigorously (without aeration) for 0.5 - 2 hours, until all of the salt is dissolved and pH has stabilized to 8.2-8.4. DO NOT mix for more than 4 hours."
This means the mix is ready in 1h?

Maybe Red Sea users will share some of their experience.


----------



## fury165

I switched from Aquavitro back to D&D because I couldn't find it readily in the GTA. I had the same experiences with it and it was a PITA to mix it very slowly. I also had wild parameter swings the calcium and alkalinity until i went back to D&D. It wasn't until last month I was reading something on RC that someone pointed out that Aquavitro shouldn't be mixed for too long (otherwise it causes stuff to come out of suspension) and should be used immediately (like mix and do a water change.) not stored - which is what I was doing. I even mentioned this to Flexin5 about the overmixing when we were talking about stable parameters...



wildexpressions said:


> all of the ocean salt mixes have an exothermic reaction when mixed with water and if that water contains any chlorine it will be stronger.
> 
> In the case of Aquavitro I'd expect it is stronger because it a finer powder than most salts resulting in more surface area allowing for a stronger faster reaction. The water does not get too hot although it will get pretty warm the way I mix it. If you use your hand to stir it though and push into the salt at the bottom of the mixing vessel it can be extremely hot ... as in swearing at it hot.
> 
> I may experience it stronger than most because I tend to mix very thick heavy brine solutions and store it. I'll commonly mix 1/4 bucket of salt to 4 gals of water in a 5 gal pail. I just find it more convenient for service calls as well as around the shop.


----------



## fesso clown

What I don't understand about the mix and use right away is that once it's in the tank isn't it still mixing?


----------



## fury165

fesso clown said:


> What I don't understand about the mix and use right away is that once it's in the tank isn't it still mixing?


Lol I had the same thought, but someone explained it... I can't find the thread yet, but here is another one that talks about red sea salt

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2323814&highlight=aquavitro

He does mention Aquavitro, but it is in error as to how long to mix it. But other threads suggest that continious mixing/storing causes it to drop ALK.

When i find the thread I'll post it.


----------



## wildexpressions

Thanks for the post. It is an interesting topic and I suppose it is easily tested. I'm not concerned about it at this time as I can't see any better way to mix the volume of salt water I'd need on service calls. Some tanks are simply not installed in a manner that facilitates water changes.

With the brine slurry I can carry a single 5 gallon bucket in the back of the car and for many of the water changes all I need to take in is a 100cc syringe full of brine.


----------



## Jesurex

I have one 160 gallon bucket of IO Reef Crystals for $50

Please pm me, thanks


----------



## gDub

TankCla said:


> I am using Tropic Marine, but right now I am looking at RS Coral Pro.
> 
> On the website they are saying: "Mix vigorously (without aeration) for 0.5 - 2 hours, until all of the salt is dissolved and pH has stabilized to 8.2-8.4. DO NOT mix for more than 4 hours."
> This means the mix is ready in 1h?
> 
> Maybe Red Sea users will share some of their experience.


I switched from Reef Crystals to Red Sea Coral Pro salt. My calcium levels went from 380ppm w/ RC to 440ppm with RSCP after 4 30% water changes. I found RSCP mixes up very very well (as opposed to RC which leaves a brown film and sediment in the bucket)... as soon as the water turns clear and the PH stabilizes it's good to go. I usually mix for 90 minutes total.

Asides from price, I have nothing but good things to say about RSCP salt.


----------



## sig

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2136891

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jesurex

Reef Crystals FTW!! 



sig said:


> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2136891


----------



## wildexpressions

teehee ..what a putz I am.

yall were talking about mixing salt and the 24 hour thing, etc and I was as ignorant as anyone and so Seachem just called me threatening to take legal action cause of my website and while on the site I noticed an article I posted earlier in the year that Seachem published about their Aquavitro salt. I click on the article and it deals with exactly what we were all talking about

After reading it I remember posting it .... did I mention I was in a coma  Thats a card that I'll never wear out 

anyway here it tis
http://quintereef.ca/article/aquavitro-salt/


----------



## altcharacter

Great write up and I learned a few things


----------



## fury165

wildexpressions said:


> teehee ..what a putz I am.
> 
> yall were talking about mixing salt and the 24 hour thing, etc and I was as ignorant as anyone and so Seachem just called me threatening to take legal action cause of my website and while on the site I noticed an article I posted earlier in the year that Seachem published about their Aquavitro salt. I click on the article and it deals with exactly what we were all talking about
> 
> After reading it I remember posting it .... did I mention I was in a coma  Thats a card that I'll never wear out
> 
> anyway here it tis
> http://quintereef.ca/article/aquavitro-salt/


Nice to have it straight. from the horse's mouth


----------



## aprilspink

I'm using Reef Crystals until this bag runs out. Going to see what the local guy sells and go with that probably. Just be easier to source that way.


----------



## altcharacter

April, I would stick with RC if your tank is already using it. When you do a switch, sometimes your tank might not like it and that might just suck....Oh wait...just remembered you have a FOWLR tank right? It shouldn't be that much of a problem then.

How's the PTO doin tonight!


----------



## aprilspink

Yep FOWLR with 1 snail lol 
Who knows maybe this guy sells RC which will be fine too. I should text him and see! There does not seem to be a lot of salt water people here in PTBO. Maybe I just have to look harder


----------



## altcharacter

Just a tip. If you're running a FOWLR system you shouldn't need RC since it has higher calcium levels...which fish don't care about.


----------



## aprilspink

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## liz

It would be worth the drive to Big Al's Whitby for boxing sales on salt. They carry both I/O and Reef Crystals.


----------



## aprilspink

Good call! I'll keep my eyes peeled for that. Turns out the local guy doesn't sell salt.


----------



## Flameangel

I'll stick with natural sea salt H2Ocean,the mix claimed is what it says to be.


----------



## zoapaly

4 years Tropic Marine fro reef and 1year until now Aquavitro


----------



## notclear

How do you rate this new salt Aquavitro?


----------



## zoapaly

By weekly tested Cal 430 , mag 1380 , alk 8.3 with aquavitro , so far so good ...but price 110+tax  very bad


----------



## notclear

In order to achieve these parameters, how much water changes do you do weekly? Also do you need to dose?


----------



## zoapaly

I do 15% water change by weekly , only dose magnesium every week + for keeping LPS corals


----------



## zoapaly

I'm a chalice fan , so I always keep my magnesium around 1400+, but 1380 good enough for sps tank or mixed reef


----------



## CanadaCorals.com

zoapaly said:


> By weekly tested Cal 430 , mag 1380 , alk 8.3 with aquavitro , so far so good ...but price 110+tax  very bad


We sell 225g Aquavitro Salinity buckets for $89.99.

Just saying.


----------



## Steel_Wind

CanadaCorals.com said:


> We sell 225g Aquavitro Salinity buckets for $89.99.


That seems to be a very competitive price with Reef Crystals then. Would you recommend the product? I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## zoapaly

99+13% tax=111.87 not to bad


----------



## Steel_Wind

zoapaly said:


> 99+13% tax=111.87 not to bad


I think your math is off

*Aquavitro Salinity
*
$89.99 +13% HST = 101.69

$101.69/225 = .46 cents a gallon

*IO Reef Crystals *

$69.99 +1.13% HST = 79.09

$79.09/160 = .49 cents per gallon


----------



## sig

http://test.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2300212&page=2

http://www.canreef.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=96078

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165

Steel_Wind said:


> That seems to be a very competitive price with Reef Crystals then. Would you recommend the product? I'm not familiar with it.


I have used it in the past and it is an excellent salt - mixing the recommended amounts gives you the 1.025/6 consistently.

I switched back to H2O+ only because of supply issues from other LFS that carried it and it wasn't right for my particular method of WC.... AVS should be mixed and used soon after making, not stored for prolonged periods.


----------



## Taipan

My laziness knows no bounds.......

http://www.canreef.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=101922. Post #9 is my response lol.


----------



## sig

Taipan said:


> My laziness knows no bounds.......
> 
> http://www.canreef.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=101922. Post #9 is my response lol.


 Originally Posted by Taipan 
"You'll have to experiment to find what you like".
but some experiments were finished badly

I like Reef Cristal's with some additives when you have huge numbers of corals sucking Calcium

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan

.....It's part of the learning process. Trial and error. One of the prices of admission into this hobby. I call it tuition fees......


----------



## Flameangel

All I can say is if you can afford it and it's good for your corals and fish,go for it.Salt as I have read before are all the same except for the hype.Salt manufacturers will not sell their product that will kill your corals and fish,PERIOD.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

The endless salt threads...
i see hobbyists using basic i.o. with fantastic tanks.
personally i prefer H20 then R.C.
i do notice more stable parameters with H20,
tried Tropic pro but seen no difference between others in same price range.
AquaVitro left my water very cloudy after i added salt to water,
alot of this is a Ford Vs. Chevy arguement.


----------



## Flameangel

advanced reef aquatics said:


> The endless salt threads...
> i see hobbyists using basic i.o. with fantastic tanks.
> personally i prefer H20 then R.C.
> i do notice more stable parameters with H20,
> tried Tropic pro but seen no difference between others in same price range.
> AquaVitro left my water very cloudy after i added salt to water,
> alot of this is a Ford Vs. Chevy enlargement.


All I can say is "Amen"!!!I'm an H2O fan.


----------



## notclear

I am also using H2O salt. During Boxing Day sale, it is sold for $60.


----------



## NVES

I've recently switched to IO Reef Crystals and have noticed that it mixes up better and quicker.

PS. what are the boxing week deals for IO Reef Cyrstals?

Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## notclear

on BA's flyer:

$24.99 on IO, $34.99 on RC, after mail-in rebate. I don't know how much the rebate will be.

I read somewhere that CanadaCorals will match the price on RC, don't know the mail-in rebate situation on this though.


----------



## Mikeylikes

is the rebate applied at time of purchase or you have to submit it to manufacturer ? If the latter .. good luck getting the rebate. Its a cat and mouse game they play !!!!


----------



## sig

Mikeylikes said:


> is the rebate applied at time of purchase or you have to submit it to manufacturer ? If the latter .. good luck getting the rebate. Its a cat and mouse game they play !!!!


do we have another choice?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5

well if canada corals will price match it then it's a no brainer. i'd rather support a private buisness anyway.


----------



## Taipan

My thoughts exactly......See you around


----------



## Flexin5

Taipan said:


> My thoughts exactly......See you around


for sure buddy, let me know what day you're going, i'll try to meet you there to shoot the sh$t


----------



## Mikeylikes

sig said:


> do we have another choice?


Not really. I don't buy into the marketing hype to sucker me into thinking I will get a rebate. I read somewhere most companies do this and delay and stall paying back the rebate so only a small percentage of people actually get it. Only the persistent will while the majority of people forget or give up trying to get the rebate.

I prefer purchasing from those that rebate at point of sale. That's the way it should be IMO.


----------



## Chaoticblissx

notclear said:


> I am also using H2O salt. During Boxing Day sale, it is sold for $60.


Who will be selling H2O salt for this price on boxing day?? Have any retailers confirmed this?

This is the only salt I have been using for the past year on all my tanks and switching over a year ago from RC has made huge difference. I won't go back as long as H2O is available.


----------



## notclear

NAFB in 2011. SUM in 2012. Don't know yet for this year.


----------



## liz

Chaoticblissx said:


> Who will be selling H2O salt for this price on boxing day?? Have any retailers confirmed this?
> 
> This is the only salt I have been using for the past year on all my tanks and switching over a year ago from RC has made huge difference. I won't go back as long as H2O is available.


What kind of a difference?


----------



## Flameangel

Mail-in rebates are come-on gimmicks.I'd buy my salt at Canada Corals if they would much the price of BA's......sure discount.


----------



## Steel_Wind

I regularly send in my rebates for things purchased at Xmas time. For the past ten years, I have sent in an average of 4 to 5 per year. Only once have I not received it. These Companies just bet you will be too lazy to do it. It's a pretty safe bet, too. 

__________________
.Robert


----------



## Chaoticblissx

liz said:


> What kind of a difference?


Differences in overall coral health, colour, polyp extension and growth. Also levels are more stable with the same or even less frequent WC routine I was using with RC. I find I don't have to dose anything so long as I keep up with regular WCs.


----------



## liz

Chaoticblissx said:


> Differences in overall coral health, colour, polyp extension and growth. Also levels are more stable with the same or even less frequent WC routine I was using with RC. I find I don't have to dose anything so long as I keep up with regular WCs.


Interesting - I have always used RC with no issues although I have never given any other salt a chance too. Not sure I will switch yet?

I am looking for boxing week deals on the 200 gl boxes of RC - if anybody hears anything let me know.


----------



## notclear

Chaoticblissx said:


> Who will be selling H2O salt for this price on boxing day?? Have any retailers confirmed this?


SUM is selling for $65 this year.


----------



## Flameangel

notclear said:


> SUM is selling for $65 this year.


Can you tell me what *SUM *stands for?Thanks!


----------



## notclear

Seaumarine.com

Click on the special link, then you can see all the details.


----------



## 12273

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1714505

http://sites.google.com/site/reefsaltanalysis/AWT_Salt_Analysis_0208.pdf?attredirects=0

I use IORC for now but may switch slowly over time to TMP salt


----------



## Flameangel

So based on the link,H2O and Tropic Marin Pro are the closest to nature H2) being the best.I'll stick with H2O for the price and nutrients %s.


----------

